# Walmart bob



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I had to go pick up my scripts and always walk by the sporting goods section. They have bob's for 3 people - 3 days. I had seen them there a long time ago so maybe it is a seasonal thing. They also have 72 hour buckets and a longer term but I don't remember how long.

Sam's Club has the buckets but they have 1 month buckets also.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> They have bob's for 3 people - 3 days. I had seen them there a long time ago so maybe it is a seasonal thing..


I have never seen these here.

I doubt that the quality of the ingredients is any good.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree. The only thing I saw on the tag was that it included food and water.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I would have to agree on the BOB quality also. Stores like that are not focused on quality, they focus on low price.

I an NOT saying that they may not have quality products! Just that the few times I have been in one.... not so much. For the name brand buckets, I'm sure they could work out a deal with the manufacturer to combine less expensive entrees so they could lower the overall price.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Check it for this: *Made in China*

If you find that anywhere on it run like hell!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I did not spend any time looking at it because I did not plan to buy it. The point is that they are at Walmart. I thought it unusual they are selling the kits and the buckets now. I agree it would be low quality. I think the price was around $60 but not sure. I went to the online store and did not see them. The bag was a very bright red. Not a color I would choose.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I did not spend any time looking at it because I did not plan to buy it. The point is that they are at Walmart. I thought it unusual they are selling the kits and the buckets now. I agree it would be low quality. I think the price was around $60 but not sure. I went to the online store and did not see them. The bag was a very bright red. Not a color I would choose.


They also sell those kits at Home Depot and Lowes here in Cali. They call them 'Earthquake Kits' here.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The local Walmart now carries a fair amount of LTS food. Kind of surprised me and every time I walk past that section it looks well picked over and ready for a restock.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Grimm said:


> They also sell those kits at Home Depot and Lowes here in Cali. They call them 'Earthquake Kits' here.


I purchased an earthquake kit way back in '91 when I lived in LA. In those days camping type stores carried them. It may cost a bit more but to make up a custom kit but such might be better.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

From the overall tone of the posts, no BOB is better then a Wall-mart BOB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> From the overall tone of the posts, no BOB is better then a Wall-mart BOB


Well, "Two is one" and "One is none"

Something is better than nothing.

But a "*well-made something*" is FAR better than a "_poorly made something_".


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

A walmart BOB is better than no BOB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I still subscribe to the belief that when it comes to the average person anything is better than nothing at all. Some of this stuff looks okay to me.

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...val+kit&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll agree that something is better than nothing, unless your life depends on it. Two examples:

You are looking at two BOB kits. One inexpensive, one more than twice the price of the other. Both have a multi-purpose knife "the only knife you will need". You figure the chances that you will ever even need to use the BOB are slim at best so buy the inexpensive one. The time comes that you are in need of it. You open it and pull out the knife, all shiny and new. Open a blade, it is dull. Go to use the knife, the blade twists and pops the rivet, dumping all the contents into a scattered pile. Is it completely worthless? No, but it is going to take some work to make the blades functional, time you may not have.

You are looking at two life rafts for your boat, just small two man crafts. There is a huge price difference in the two at the store, and both say two man lifeboat. You figure the chances you will ever really need it are slim to none as your boat is unsinkable. You buy the inexpensive one and stow it away. The time comes you need it, the boat catches fire and starts to sink. You grab your lifeboat, open it and inflate it. You find it is just one of those plastic toy boats meant for a pool, not the ocean. Is it completely worthless? No, but you are going to have to be very careful not to puncture it as the repair kit was an accessory.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's another example: You wake up in the middle of a forest. It's cold and dark. Something very bad has happened. The last thing you remember was a black van pulling up in front of you and a buzzing sounds as two electrodes pierce your flesh. You are now wearing nothing but your underwear. Your head is throbbing. You reach for your low-end Walmart bug out bag. It's gone. $%#&@*! You are thoroughly screwed and w-i-s-h-i-n-g you had a dull partial tang Chinese piece-o-crap multi-purpose semi-metal knife. You hear wolves in the distance. Only the moon lights your path. You are screwed. They find your body weeks later half consumed by wolves. As you lay there bleeding you scratched into the dirt "If only I had my Walmart BOB". Weeks later they find it a mere 40 feet away from you, the opposite direction. The mainstay ration bar still fresh with sweet nutty flavor, the matches dry inside their plastic housing. Your EBT card secure in the front pocket next to your ACLU membership literature. The state cop who finds it throws it into the back of his UTV before driving off into the sunset. As he disappears from sight you hear me call out on the radio "It might have saves him, the poor bastard". Static, squelch, "10-4 Unit 1-8".


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> .... in the front pocket next to your ACLU membership literature...


Giggle chuckle giggle :laugh:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Or you find that BOB in 60 years, tucked away, never used because nothing happened. You are glad you didn't spend more on something that never had a need.

Perhaps you go to sell your home after 60 years and look back. You had been paying for replacement value insurance instead of basic coverage. Nothing ever happened, was all that money wasted?

For me, it is a matter of what helps me sleep at night.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I think everyone should go with the best they can afford. If you can only afford that $5 pocket knife, then go for it. It is better than nothing.

Right now I can afford better and we have the better products. Before I would buy a prepacked bag, I would want to empty it and check it out.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I like cheat stainless steel knives, they work well & you can buy more for less.
They are not as pretty as my bench made custom knives, but they have not fail me yet.
They are great for trading, almost as good as gold after SHTF.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's another example: You wake up in the middle of a forest. It's cold and dark. Something very bad has happened. The last thing you remember was a black van pulling up in front of you and a buzzing sounds as two electrodes pierce your flesh. You are now wearing nothing but your underwear. Your head is throbbing. You reach for your low-end Walmart bug out bag. It's gone. $%#&@*! You are thoroughly screwed and w-i-s-h-i-n-g you had a dull partial tang Chinese piece-o-crap multi-purpose semi-metal knife. You hear wolves in the distance. Only the moon lights your path. You are screwed. They find your body weeks later half consumed by wolves. As you lay there bleeding you scratched into the dirt "If only I had my Walmart BOB". Weeks later they find it a mere 40 feet away from you, the opposite direction. The mainstay ration bar still fresh with sweet nutty flavor, the matches dry inside their plastic housing. Your EBT card secure in the front pocket next to your ACLU membership literature. The state cop who finds it throws it into the back of his UTV before driving off into the sunset. As he disappears from sight you hear me call out on the radio "It might have saves him, the poor bastard". Static, squelch, "10-4 Unit 1-8".


WOW ... The things that come to mind ...


----------

